# Integrated motor controller water cooling



## Franky.EV (Feb 27, 2010)

MotoCzysz Unveils the Revolutionary D1G1TAL


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

Pricey, but a nice concept for small ev's.

Dawid


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

This is pretty awesome for an integrated unit.


----------

